
Show HN: Simple Rust Microservices - setori88
https://github.com/fractalide/fractalide
======
setori88
Fractalide is a Rust programming platform that makes it simple to reason about
efficient microservices.

The Nix Expression language provides a language compatible with a Continuous
Integration - Hydra ([https://nixos.org/hydra](https://nixos.org/hydra)) and
Code Deployment - Nixops
([https://nixos.org/nixops](https://nixos.org/nixops)) and when combined with
Flowscript, Fractalide's own actor oriented dataflow language, the two
languages fuse beautifully to become a glue language that declaratively
describes your microservice architecture, then lazily builds it, weaves it
together and deploys it.

Soon we'll be stabilizing at 1.0, but it's suitable to take it for a spin now,
especially with the new net_http module (github.com/dmichiels/frac_net_http)

We're using the C4 contribution contract, so you're welcome to contribute
code!

